# [Quiz] I'm Spiderman, who are you?



## Frostmarrow (Oct 15, 2003)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/superhero_quiz.asp" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/spiderman.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Oct 15, 2003)

I normally frown away from these "What [insert random genre] are you?", but in this case I couldn't resist


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/ironman.jpg
To link it (the actual code): <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/ironman.jpg" width="403"


----------



## d4 (Oct 15, 2003)

huh. i got...






that's cool. i always liked Hank.


----------



## Largomad (Oct 15, 2003)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/archangel.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice test.  

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/ghostrider.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

*HULK SMASH!!!*
<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/hulk.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 15, 2003)

Huh. One I never even heard of.

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/drstrange.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Huh. One I never even heard of.



Mostly forgotten was big time news in the 70's.

Your either young, not in the states, or both.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm lame.

No, wait, it's worse:







Eyebeams. Pfft! (tm) 

ETA: Dr. Strange! Cool!


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 15, 2003)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/gambit.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">

Hmmph.  Interesting.


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mostly forgotten was big time news in the 70's.
> 
> Your either young, not in the states, or both.




Yeah, and I'm the opposite--never got into the "newer" X-Men.  Who the heck's Gambit?


----------



## Berandor (Oct 15, 2003)

Gambit is cool too!

He can shoot cards that go boom!

Or... drat, they're all cool when you're cyclops.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Wraith Form said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I'm the opposite--never got into the "newer" X-Men.  Who the heck's Gambit?



early 90's creation, pretty popular still today. can transfer energy into objects and throw them like a grenade.

Favorite weapon: deck of cards


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 15, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I'm lame.




Cyclops?

(giggle)

I'm SO, SO sorry.

(hides laughter)

Ahh, who am I kidding?  Cyclops *IS* lame!

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

(Uhh, actually, I got Cyclops the first time I went through the quiz, too.)


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> early 90's creation, pretty popular still today. can transfer energy into objects and throw them like a grenade.
> 
> Favorite weapon: deck of cards



Erm, yeah.  Sounds *just* like me.  Cajun?  HA!  I'm a white boy with Brit heritage!


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 15, 2003)

Gambit is actually one of the more popular X-Men.  He is mostly as the description says, and in addition is one of the most powerful mutants on the planet.  The full realization of his powers are nothing less than earth shattering, (though I really think Marvel took many characters too far in recent years) and he is generally one of the most deadly of the X-Men in all respects.  He is very close to Rogue, as well.  


Dr. Strange is an excellent character, and he had a few truly memorable comics.  He was one of the deeper Marvel characters, and it is unfortunate his popularity faded as time went by.  In fact, I think I will re-read a particular comic of his I still have, as this topic has triggered an interest in reading a few other old comics.

PS

Cyclops is a great character.  Do not judge him by the movies, particularly X2, in where he was the most devalued character from the comic books.  His power is impressive, and in addition he possesses great leadership qualities.  In fact, I would say none of the other X-Men really matched him in that area throughout the many incarnations the series has had.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Wraith Form said:
			
		

> (Uhh, actually, I got Cyclops the first time I went through the quiz, too.)



   Dirty cheaters! *LOL*  (I did mine once, for better or for worse)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

wow according to the website the most common hero is "the punisher" 10.63


----------



## Trickstergod (Oct 15, 2003)

As one of the questions stated I am, indeed, a lazy ass. 

As such, I've zero urge to go posting up a picture of the answer I received. Or, seeing as how I did it about half an hour ago, then came back afterwards just now to post, to even post the text surrounding the character. You can all go eat it if that's a problem. Bub. Heh.

Anyway, as has been inferred, I did, indeed, come up as good old Captain Skunk-Bear himself, Wolverine.


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 15, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Gambit is one of the most powerful mutants on the planet.  The full realization of his powers are nothing less than earth shattering, and he is generally one of the most deadly of the X-Men in all respects.



Oh, well, in _that_ sense he's exactly like me, of course, I mean I _knew_ that.  (rolls eyes)


----------



## NeuroZombie (Oct 15, 2003)

Whatya mean Cyclops is lame!?!?!?

He rocks! He can shoot these eye-beams things from his eyes!
um, he can......

shoot.... beams.... oh hell, he does suck!

I think its biased. I choose Sorcery and magic-related stuff for most of my choices, hoping for my bud Dr.S, but I still got stuck with 'ol one eye.

*sigh*

 
<img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/cyclops.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 15, 2003)

It is not the powers that define a Hero, it is their character.  The powers a hero possesses are just another means of developing character, and that is what makes them cool or interesting.


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mostly forgotten was big time news in the 70's.
> 
> Your either young, not in the states, or both.




I guess it's the first one... 22 I guess is too young for that one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> I guess it's the first one... 22 I guess is too young for that one.



26 here and I remember very little about him from childhood.


----------



## d6 (Oct 15, 2003)

Figures.







And Cyclops is NOT lame! He was my favorite hero growing up.


----------



## Henry (Oct 15, 2003)

Because this is comic-book related, I'm shifting its forum.


----------



## Estlor (Oct 15, 2003)

And the happy program pulls up...






Cool.  I'm Marvel's Batman.  Just don't call me Ben Affleck or I'll kick your [censored]


----------



## Berandor (Oct 15, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> It is not the powers that define a Hero, it is their character. The powers a hero possesses are just another means of developing character, and that is what makes them cool or interesting.



Yeah, unless you are stuck with eye-beams.
Seriously, why couldn't it have been at leats hist brother, or his father (I always loved these materializign guns!)?

Sorry, but when I test for comic book heroes, I want a cool power. When I test for classical literature figure, I want character.

And I soo hoped I would be Dr. Strange.
I chose intelligent, loner, no leader, sharp-dressed, fights with dark arts.
Yeah, I can see Scott Summers staring at me from these choices alone.

I think it only chooses from the colors you wear...

BErandor


----------



## Allanon (Oct 15, 2003)

Well this sure beats being cyclops 
 Now all I have to find out is which comic, cartoon to believe. Darn those multiple personalities...


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 15, 2003)

Cyclops is the one who gets Jean.  Poor Wolverine is left to his own devices, and with those claws it is a damn risky proposition.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 15, 2003)

Interesting...
I got Power Fist

Not what I was expecting. Not that I know what I was expecting, but I figured it would be a more mainstream hero. 
And since when did Iron Fist's name become Power Fist?

BTW, how do you get the image to link? I copied the code, but just get an error.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 15, 2003)

I got around that by copying the specific image link (the one with .jpg) and then, in my replay, click on "attach an image" and paste the line there.

But you could also use UBB code yourself.
HTML doesn't work for some reason... perhaps a missing ">"?


----------



## kengar (Oct 15, 2003)

FWIW Tsyr, Dr. Strange was uber-cool. At the height of his powers, the "Sorcerer Supreme" could've pretty much taken on anyone in the Marvel Universe he wanted to and win; with the possible exception of those wielding the Power Cosmic (i.e. Silver Surfer) or the Molecule Man. Think along the lines of a 35th level wizard living in NYC who owned several major artifacts.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on adding the pic. I think its working now...


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 15, 2003)

Aye.  Dr. Strange was far above the power level of a mere 35th level Wizard, however.  The only beings who could reasonably challenge/humble him at the height of his power were creatures like D'Spayre or Mephisto, demons or spirits of nearly incalcuable strength.  The only other Marvel Heroes on his realm of power were, as Kengar mentioned, those with the Power Cosmic, and Thor.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 15, 2003)

Apparently, I'm:






Seems to be a popular result...


----------



## Sirius_Black (Oct 15, 2003)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/wolverine.jpg"

I always knew I liked Hugh Jackman in those movies.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 15, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 15, 2003)

Well, while biochemistry is not my field of expertise, I can accept the result, even if it is also a bit too harsh towards my appearance, and generous to my physical abilities. 
<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/beast.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## takyris (Oct 15, 2003)

Didn't think that there were any that hadn't been seen yet, but I'm apparently an oddball:


----------



## Turlogh (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah I'm The Mighty Thor

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/thor.jpg
To link it (the actual code): <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/thor.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">

My favorite Marvel character, and on my first try.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 15, 2003)

And this makes no sense to me:

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/punisher.jpg
To link it (the actual code): <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/punisher.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## myrdden (Oct 15, 2003)

Yay me!

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/beast.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">

Myrdden


----------



## Villano (Oct 15, 2003)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/captainamerica.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1"> 

Hmmm...Considering what I answered, I must be a surly, magic-using Captain America.


----------



## Richards (Oct 15, 2003)

Not surprisingly, I'm...
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/mrfantastic.jpg
To link it (the actual code): <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/mrfantastic.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">
I wonder if my last name had anything to do with it...

Johnathan


----------



## s/LaSH (Oct 15, 2003)

Bow down.






I've also tested as Optimus Prime in a test I can't remember the location of... the trend continues even when I'm testing for villainy. I'm so good it hurts to look in the mirror.


----------



## Dragonblade (Oct 16, 2003)

<img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/drstrange.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">

I got Dr. Strange. Surprising, but not unexpected. He is one of my favorite characters.  I wanted to get the Punisher.

And Cyclops is a kickass character. He is one of the greatest natural leaders of the Marvel universe.  Second only to Captain America. His optic blasts are more powerful than most people realize and he gets to sleep with Jean Grey!


----------



## ConnorSB (Oct 16, 2003)

And... I'm not who I thought I'd be!

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/nightcrawler.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2003)

Ahh...Doctor Strange is SO great...way before my time, but I managed to hunt down his comics a few years ago. Strange is definatly the best.


----------



## CrusaderX (Oct 16, 2003)

<img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/powerfist.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">

I'm *Iron* Fist.  They got the name wrong.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 16, 2003)

*I am Batman!*



			
				Tsyr said:
			
		

> Huh. One I never even heard of.




You never heard of Doctor Strange before, what rock have you been living under?

I got Surfer when I did that test way back when.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, at least that is better than cyclops... actually, that is kind of cool! 

Who would've guessed that I'd rather be a comic book heroine?

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/superheroine_quiz.asp

Berandor


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 16, 2003)

Who am I?  I'm...

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/superhero_quiz.asp" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/spiderman.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## Villano (Oct 16, 2003)

As a hero, I'm Captain America.  As a heroine, I'm...

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/psylocke.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1"> 

Hmmm....interesting.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh yeah, baby!

Ah well, the boards are wonky right now, so I can't "manage attachements"
properly...
perhaps I'll fix it later

ANYWAY: I'm THE SILVER SURFER! 


http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/silversurfer.jpg


----------



## Agamon (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool, Beast.  That's me to a tee. 

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/beast.jpg" width="403"


----------



## s/LaSH (Oct 16, 2003)

Well, to engage in crossgender determination (I'm a guy, I'm just... not quite curious enough to leave my armchair), I come out as...






Which is cool. Jean's my fav'rit.

Hey, I'm testing as all original X-men from the 60s. I wonder if that says anything about my cultural tendencies?

Then again, most people here seem to be blue fuzzy biochemists. That's interesting, too.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 16, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, baby!
> 
> Ah well, the boards are wonky right now, so I can't "manage attachements"
> properly...
> ...




I came up Doctor Strange. And he's about as hip as it gets, really. 

_Except_ for the Surfer. How can it get better than him?

PS


----------



## Green Knight (Oct 17, 2003)

It appears that I'm...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow, three pages and I'm still the only hulk.


----------



## Wolf72 (Oct 18, 2003)

I got colossus ..

wow, you didn't know who Dr. Strange was? ... *doh! ... wolf dates himself*


----------



## ergeheilalt (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh yes, fear my mystic wraith







Erge


----------



## Krieg (Oct 18, 2003)

...but I knew that before I took the test.


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't need toothpicks anymore; I get rid of itches easier; blades coming out between my fingers are much kewler.

But I never got how Wolverine could be Weapon X for the Canadian Government. We just don't...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 18, 2003)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/drstrange.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


----------



## paulewaug (Oct 19, 2003)

3 times out of 4 came up with 
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/silversurfer.jpg
To link it (the actual code): <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/silversurfer.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1">


the other 1 out of the 4 was "Black Panther"

coolness!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 19, 2003)

Cool!  I got Silver Surfer.

 ...but I can't seem to attach tyhe image??!! ???


----------



## Wombat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmmm, I got The Beast

Good, at least I know him

I was kinda hoping for Doc Strange m'self, but such is the breaks  

At least I got someone with brains!


----------



## s/LaSH (Oct 19, 2003)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> Cool!  I got Silver Surfer.
> 
> ...but I can't seem to attach tyhe image??!! ???




You gotta do the following (except replacing the {} with square brackets):

{IMG}http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/silversurfer.jpg{/IMG}

Got me the first time, too.


----------



## Knightcrawler (Oct 20, 2003)

What You Looking At Bub?


----------



## Lost and Damned 2 (Oct 21, 2003)

ha, i got Punisher






which does suit me, since i'm a moody bastard which couldn't care less if i ever had to kill someone....


----------



## paulewaug (Oct 24, 2003)

hum de dum...
I got... 
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/princenamor.jpg
To link it (the actual code): <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/princenamor.jpg" width="403" height="165" border="1"> .

ok ok

So I already posted one...
But I have been having a lot of fun "playing" this!!!

I have done it about a dozen times!  ahaha!! I like it!

I have gotten Silver Surfer almost everytime, but otherwise I have gotten a few Black Panthers and a couple of Namors depending on my mood...
Cool!!

So overall I guess I would be "_Silver Panther_, the Sub-mariner!" 

One of the most powerful Marvel characters and twice a king!
All hail to the king baby! Surfs up!


----------



## Chain Lightning (Oct 24, 2003)

Weird, I got The Punisher. Okay, I'm no where near as cruel as this guy. But I think the generator gave me him because I picked 'weaponry' or something. Which is true, I rather use guns than throw a baton or something


----------

